

US millionares took $80 Million in unemployment benefits last year - ck2
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-04-05/millionaires-got-80-million-in-jobless-aid-in-recession.html

======
IanDrake
>Yet the unemployment aid to millionaire households underscores the lack of
means-testing in some federal aid programs

Seriously, I don't think the author understands how unemployment insurance
works. Firstly, it's insurance. You _PAY_ a premium based on a percentage of
what you make. If you make more, you pay more.

Then, when you loose your job, you file a _claim_. This is _NOT_ aid, it's an
insurance program.

That said, I've never taken it, but I see the state skimming 1.9% every
paycheck and plan on filing my insurance claim if I ever need to.

